# Rachel Ray vs. Fresh Pet



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*While I was at WalMart yesterday, I bought a tub of Fresh Pet lamb stew for Mia thinking it was 5 stars like the slicing rolls. Its not. Its only 3 stars, so actually Rachel Ray is better at 3 1/2 stars. Ugh!!! Thought I was doing something good and she really likes it. Next time I'll buy the roll and slice some into her dry food. But, now between the BB I have and the three tubs of Rachel Ray and the one tub of Fresh Pet I have enough food for awhile.*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*You Sure do. Now Dont Buy Any More. Nickee In Pa**


----------

